# Hungarian Open 2009



## Slash (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HungarianOpen2009
Is here anyone who will come? I see some comeptitors from Thailand and the USA, one from Yemen, one from the UK. We're thinking of a meeting before the competition on Friday, so it'd be cool if you could come. 
By the way, 106 hungarian speedcuber registered for this championship!

Breandan, will you come? you said after the Czech Open that "we'll see"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi,

Just to let you know about "Rodney Scarlett". He will not turn up to your competition. Please don't assume he will, because he will not. He has registered for almost 20 competitions and never comes. He e-mails and asks a lot of questions before the event but then will never respond when you e-mail him afterwards. He did this for the UK Masters and it was very annoying because I expected his registration fee, and when he didn't come, I was £15 down. Talk to Ron about this if you want confirmation. He is a complete waste of time and there was some talk of banning him from WCA competitions for this behaviour.


----------



## Slash (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you, I'll tell it to the organizers


----------



## gasmus (Sep 27, 2009)

Slash said:


> Breandan, will you come? you said after the Czech Open that "we'll see"



theres about an 80% chance i'll be there still trying to organise


----------



## Slash (Sep 28, 2009)

gasmus said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Breandan, will you come? you said after the Czech Open that "we'll see"
> ...



glad to hear just let you know, you have to register till 10th October.


----------



## Zava (Oct 18, 2009)

Breandan won with a 11.55 average, Piti came second (I don't remember his avg) and Milán is third (high 13 maybe?) nearlyeveryone sucked in the finals.
Bálint missed the world record in megaminx avg by like .3 seconds. 
Breandan says the lighting was horrible (agreed)
Bence Barát did 2 sub4s on 7x7 (3:55 and 3:59) but sucked on the third (4:10 or so) and missed ER avg by like .6
(I don't like how everyone just missed by .something small)
organisation just sucked.
me too


----------



## LarsN (Oct 20, 2009)

How was multiBLD?

My local newspaper made an article about speedcubing and I thougt, yeah already an article about Worlds. Then it turns out it's an article about a hungarian guy who solves 9 cubes multiBLD at Hungerian Open, there's even a picture during the solve, but no name?

I just thought that was really strange in a danish local newspaper. It never published anything about danish speedcubers, but of course you hungarians are better


----------



## Zava (Oct 20, 2009)

it must have been István, because he tried 9 (got 8 of it) Marcell (Endrey) and me both attempted 7 (he got 7, I got 6)
could you scan it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2009)

Zava said:


> it must have been István, because he tried 9 (got 8 of it) Marcell (Endrey) and me both attempted 7 (he got 7, I got 6)
> could you scan it?



I assume it's probably this one?

Oh, and I love the contraption for blocking the cubes from view - is that something that's used regularly in Europe? I think we should get some of those for big cube BLD and multiBLD.


----------



## Zava (Oct 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > it must have been István, because he tried 9 (got 8 of it) Marcell (Endrey) and me both attempted 7 (he got 7, I got 6)
> ...



no, Mike, you don't want to like it. 
it's a box with 3 solid sides, and a curtain on the competitor's side. when you solve, the curtain is lowered and it is really annoying, because of touching your arms all the time (it's like a judge who can't hold a paper and the paper keeps messing with you)
it's only used in hugarian open, maybe because of the head of the rubik studio is sensible about blindfold, and he wants to prove that we don't cheat, or I don't know... but if you ask hungarians about the blindfold boxes, you'll get 2 types of answers: "I don't do blindfold so I don't care", or "burn them on the fire of hell!"
I think István's solution (he did sort of a wall of an A4 paper size blotter, and a stand) is much better, doesn't disturb your hands during solve, also gives a better sight of the attempt, etc


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 21, 2009)

Zava said:


> no, Mike, you don't want to like it.
> it's a box with 3 solid sides, and a curtain on the competitor's side. when you solve, the curtain is lowered and it is really annoying, because of touching your arms all the time (it's like a judge who can't hold a paper and the paper keeps messing with you)



Second that. It is kind of disturbing. And in a sitting position it's not at all 100% secure in my opinion...

Did you know that:

- Breandan did a sub-10 on his very last solve of the competition, again! After Mantua Open and WC09 it was the 3rd time in a row.

- He had another sub-10 which had a +2 so it was 11.91.

- Lighting was horrible, i wonder how Breandan could do a 11.55 average?!

- Doing a 31 moves FMC wasn't enough for winning? 

- First three places in magic had the same average?! All of them were 1.18!

- Milán beat Máté in Master Magic by 0.01 and i beat Gábor in clock by 0.01 as well?

- We had some organisation problems? :S


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess this device is used in Hungary (dispite it's flaws) because of Mátyás Kuti being Hungarian. Maybe someone wants to make sure that this incident isn't linked to all Hungarians?


----------



## Tyson (Oct 21, 2009)

Zava said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



If the box is annoying, you should have requested that a judge use the paper method instead. You are competing in a WCA competition, and so you are entitled to WCA regulations.


----------



## LarsN (Oct 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > it must have been István, because he tried 9 (got 8 of it) Marcell (Endrey) and me both attempted 7 (he got 7, I got 6)
> ...



Sorry, I can't scan it. But it's the same picture as in Mike's link. Of course the article is in danish instead.


----------



## Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to let you know about "Rodney Scarlett". He will not turn up to your competition. Please don't assume he will, because he will not. He has registered for almost 20 competitions and never comes. He e-mails and asks a lot of questions before the event but then will never respond when you e-mail him afterwards. He did this for the UK Masters and it was very annoying because I expected his registration fee, and when he didn't come, I was £15 down. Talk to Ron about this if you want confirmation. He is a complete waste of time and there was some talk of banning him from WCA competitions for this behaviour.



My workaround as organizer -not a WCA rule-, people that did not cancel are automatically placed last on a waiting list the next time(s) their registration is only accepted if the competition is not full. 

How does it work?
For Czech 2010 I will have 60 places, after registration is closed I see If I can accept more, the non-cancellation are last on the waiting list.......So I have always the excuse that the competition was full for these special cases....

It is "normal" that 15% does not cancel ... 

I would advice organizers use the same workaround


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 26, 2009)

Zava said:


> it's a box with 3 solid sides


and these 3 solid sides don't cover anything at all. :fp The 2 side "walls" just block your arm/elbow from free movement and if the curtain wouldn't be there you would clearly see the cube below the top.
The aim is to put anything *between* your eyes and the cube:confused: and that is what this stupid box doesn't do.
If you have a look at my solution it is *between* your eyes and the cube and doesn't block your elbow at all.


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 26, 2009)

Tyson said:


> If the box is annoying, you should have requested that a judge use the paper method instead.


No. The organizer made the box obligatory. You didn't have any other option.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry - I didn't realize it would be annoying. At first glance, it looked like a nice solution. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 26, 2009)

Did you know that:
- with Marcell and Péter now there are 37 people on 4x4 bf World rankings
- Péter's 17:39 would have been NR 1 year ago.
- Marcell's 13:11 would have been NR 3 weeks ago.
- Marcell's 7/7 is NR. :fp
- My 8/9 was NR for about an hour.


----------

